# calling ETN from Ontario



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

I have been trying without success to contact ETN using their toll free number 01 800 8000 that is given on their English site.I was able to contact ETN in Guadalajara but they did not have an English speaking operator.Any suggestions how I can get through to an English speaking operator at ETN.I wish to confirm a booking I made through their English website.Thanks.


----------



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr.Chips said:


> I have been trying without success to contact ETN using their toll free number 01 800 8000 that is given on their English site.I was able to contact ETN in Guadalajara but they did not have an English speaking operator.Any suggestions how I can get through to an English speaking operator at ETN.I wish to confirm a booking I made through their English website.Thanks.


I've not had luck getting an English-speaker on the phone, unfortunately. However, I've used the "live chat" option for help, which allows you to ask questions in real time, instant messenger style. It's still in Spanish, so you'd need some Spanish-language skill, but it gives you a little extra down time to consult your dictionary, and you don't have to struggle to understand quickly spoken Spanish.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Dictionary.com Highly Recommended....*



seismeses said:


> I've not had luck getting an English-speaker on the phone, unfortunately. However, I've used the "live chat" option for help, which allows you to ask questions in real time, instant messenger style. It's still in Spanish, so you'd need some Spanish-language skill, but it gives you a little extra down time to consult your dictionary, and you don't have to struggle to understand quickly spoken Spanish.


If you happen to use a site with "Tabs" like Firefox it is possible to quickly switch between the dictionary.com Spanish full text translator and a "live" chat session in Spanish.
It is fast, and a tremendous help for many languages!
Give it a try.


----------

